#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Chemistry Resources & Related Discussions >  >  Molar Mass of Cr4(P2O7)3?

## amydecia

What is the molar mass of Cr4(P2O7)3 and how to measure it practically?





  Similar Threads: Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat &mass transfer mass transfer Heat and mass transfer

----------


## cool.taniya

what is the problem in calculating??...just multiply the atomicity wid the mass atomic mass of each atom

----------

